# Looking for club within an hour of Fort Stewart



## MajorMaes (Jun 27, 2017)

I just moved to Fort Stewart and am looking for a club to join for the next 3 years or so.


----------



## uturn (Jun 28, 2017)

Man your right there in the middle of bout 250,000 plus acres of great hunting there at Stewart...cost ya bout $65 a year to join!!

Some Gooduns killed there every year!!

Good luck!


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 29, 2017)

Check out on post hunting.

My BIL just moved there, probably a 3 year stint too, based on his previous assignments.

We are visiting late July, so I am looking to maybe try a pig hunt.

Good luck there!


----------



## reflexman (Jun 29, 2017)

plum creek has a small lease just south of there think 190 ac check it out if its not gone yet


----------



## MajorMaes (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.  I plan on hunting on post quite a bit, but would like to find a club to meet other people and have additional opportunities.


----------



## 78Bronco (Sep 17, 2017)

Maybe this will fit what you are looking for.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=905715&highlight=


----------

